# Dona (Anju) Get well wishes.



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Everyone may not know that Dona had surgery today.  
She is such an inspiration to the rest of us, I thought it would be nice to have a thread where we could all post our well wishes for her.  
If everything goes well she should be back to us by Monday or Tuesday.  

We love you, Dona.  Speedy recovery.

deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Indeed. . . .I hope she got to d/l Mike's _Legend of the Sword_ before she had to go. . . . .


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Dona: Get Well Soon. It will not be the same here until you are back here with us posting again.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

*Get Well Soon!*​


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Dona - Extra speedy recovery wishes for you!  Sending prayers and healing thoughts your way.

Chris


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Dona, best wishes for your recovery.  Feel better!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Thought it was next week... Oh well, my mistake....

Get well soon, come back soon, we miss you alreay!


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Thinking of you today get well fast.

Tessa


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Dona, Sending every good thought your way.  Speedy recovery, and we miss you!
Hugs hugs hugs!


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Dona,
Best wishes for a speedy recovery.  Cuídate mucho!
Judith


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Dona, hope you have a speedy recovery.  We are thinking of you.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Get well soon!!!*


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Wishing you a speedy recovery, Dona! ....Hope you feel like doing a bit of reading.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Dona- Get well soon!!


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Wishing you a very speedy recovery and lots of quality reading time. Hurry back we miss you!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Thinking of you.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sending lots of good well wishes but the nurse in me just has to ask...what sort of surgery did she have?

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Sending lots of good well wishes but the nurse in me just has to ask...what sort of surgery did she have?


I'm not sure if she ever explained the surgery completely. She'd had a lot of pain in her hip that turned out to have something to do with her sciatic nerve.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Dona, get well soon.  You ARE missed.

And I do love your avatar and pic in your signature.  They stand out in the crowd.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Sending lots of good well wishes but the nurse in me just has to ask...what sort of surgery did she have?
> 
> L


I think it's a hip replacement. . . but I'm not sure. . . .I remember she said she won't be able to sit for a few days. . .stand or lie down is o.k. but 90 degrees at the waist is going to be a no-no . . . . .


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

She posted this in the prayer request thread:



Anju No. 469 said:


> I know I asked awhile back but my hip replacement surgery is tomorrow. I am not so much worried about the surgery as I am the after effects. I am really going to need patience with my "male nurse" (sounds so much better than DH  ) I just hope I will be able to get on the computer and KB soon. I will be home from the hospital on Monday and the doctors say I will be walking *tomorrow* with a walker and probably slowly. OK I can handle that. Just please keep me in your thoughts and prayers for a few days.
> 
> I will miss all of you and will keep you in my prayers.


Dona,
Wishing you a speedy recovery & hoping that your 'nurse' takes very good care of you.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Surgery?   Pobre Nina, that's always tough.  I hope everything went smoothly.  Get well, Mija.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Dona (Anju), we miss you!  You take care of yourself and we want to hear from you soon!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Dona,
You know how much your virtual family thinks of you.
We miss you today.

Just sayin.....


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

My wonderful friend; I have the perfect fix:
(We will fill it upon your happy return) Be well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Get Well Soon, Dona!!!!  KB won't be the same until you're back!

Betsy


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Dona, be well and come back to us soon!!!  You are missed and thought of!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Dona, may your Kindle and your Demerol pump both be full.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Dona, best wishes for a perfect recovery from your surgery. Thinking of you and get well soon!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Get Well Quick Dona! We are praying for you!










Love, Meredith


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Dona, 
 hope you


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Best wishes for a smooth procedure and a good recovery!  

The surgery will be the easy part if you have good doctors and good meds; the real fun starts when you get to do PT....  

Come back soon!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Thinking positive thoughts & sending get well wishes your way!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Now; be sure to take those meds with my 2 friends..."_Marge and Rita_" instead of water...makes for faster healing!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sjc said:


> Now; be sure to take those meds with my 2 friends..."_Marge and Rita_" instead of water...makes for faster healing!!


Tsk, tsk. Don't let Leslie hear that...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Hey there, Miss Anju! Get up and get crackalackin'!! I've got more books coming your way. LOL. Best wishes and get well soon. Sincerely, Brendan

http://www.satisfaction.com/codes/


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery. Will keep you in my prayers.  Thank heavens you have your Kindle to keep you occupied!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hope you are feeling better soon, Dona!


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers are coming your way (huggs too).
xxooxx


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Dona,
I hope you recover from your surgery very quickly and return to us.  We miss you!
Paula ny


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Prayers and good thoughts for a speedy recovery. May your male nurse have the patence you desire and may your kindle be full of good reads to make the time go faster.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Get well soon!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Dona,

Wishing you a full and speedy recovery! Get back to us soon. =)


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Dona, Feel better soon!  You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Anju (Dona), Hope you came through your surgery with minimal discomfort, and have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I hope everything went okay, speedy recovery!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Feel better soon!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Wishing you all the best, Dona.  Come back soon!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Dona, hope you're able to come home today.  
Sending good thoughts and prayers to you and your "male nurse."

And Ann is correct, hip replacement.  
deb


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have not read all the messages - but thanks deb for thinking of me.  It will be a couple of days before I can get back in the harness, so to speak    Uncomfortable but not a lot of pain, now.  Doctor said perfect surgery, now he hopes for a perfect patient    DH has been super, he deserves lots of kudos!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ah, there you are. Now I can go back to work.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I have not read all the messages - but thanks deb for thinking of me. It will be a couple of days before I can get back in the harness, so to speak  Uncomfortable but not a lot of pain, now. Doctor said perfect surgery, now he hopes for a perfect patient  DH has been super, he deserves lots of kudos!


Glad to hear that it's so far so good. Remember the two important rules:

1. Do whatever the doctor and rehab specialists tell you to do to speed up recovery.

2. Milk it for all it's worth to get the husband and others to give you lots of TLC.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Glad you're home, Dona.  And so very very glad things went well.
deb


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I have not read all the messages - but thanks deb for thinking of me. It will be a couple of days before I can get back in the harness, so to speak  Uncomfortable but not a lot of pain, now. Doctor said perfect surgery, now he hopes for a perfect patient  DH has been super, he deserves lots of kudos!


Dona: I am glad to know you are home and the surgery was perfect. I am so happy you are not having a lot of pain. Get Well soon.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Dona - I sure have been thinking of you the past couple of days.  It is great to hear your surgery went well.  More good wishes for fast/strong healing.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I am having to "move" around a lot, so thought I would try to get caught up some.  I hate to admit it, but I am crying!  

Hip replacement, doctor bored a hold in the leg bone, inserted a titanium prothesis, then a titanium "cup".  I have to be careful on hip angle since he wants the bone to grow back around the prothesis, no glue at all!  So I will be housebound for 3-4 weeks.  I have not been able to read much altho I had my kindle loaded, I am exhausted!  Sorry deb, no extra energy for you today anyway.  Hopefully I will get to read now that  I am back home.

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers.

Doc didn't say no alcohol so I am ready SJC!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I took an evidentiary deposition of a doctor who explained in detail a hip replacement surgery.  My BFF has had four, two on each side.  By the end of the testimony I was very close to tears.  In fact, the attorneys all noticed I was visibly upset.  I hope I never have to hear the exact details again.  
On her first surgery, my BFF had to stay in bed for quite a while and they got her up slowly.  By the last surgery she was up and walking within hours.  
deb


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I am having to "move" around a lot, so thought I would try to get caught up some. I hate to admit it, but I am crying!
> 
> Hip replacement, doctor bored a hold in the leg bone, inserted a titanium prothesis, then a titanium "cup". I have to be careful on hip angle since he wants the bone to grow back around the prothesis, no glue at all! So I will be housebound for 3-4 weeks. I have not been able to read much altho I had my kindle loaded, I am exhausted! Sorry deb, no extra energy for you today anyway. Hopefully I will get to read now that I am back home.
> 
> ...


Oh sweetie, great big huge hugs! Hopefully you'll feel well enough soon to at least read--I know there's nothing worse than feeling so awful you can't even pick up the Kindle.

Hang in there, we're thinking of you!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dona, glad you're up and around, even if it hurts! Take two of these and call me in the morning:
click here

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Dona, best wishes to you.  Feel better!

My brother Paul is having hip replacement surgery on March 9th.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Great to hear from you, Miss Dona.  I will be praying for your speedy recovery and sympathizing with you across the miles.  Get well soon and remember we'll all be looking forward to hearing progress reports as your feel like.  Big Hugs!!!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Dona, I'm so glad that you're home, and are doing ok. It's great to see that you are online, and that you've read your messages here.  Glad all is well and you're back!!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Dona- It's hard now, but it will get better! Just hang in there.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Dona,
So glad you are back in your own home.
And back home here with us.
Heal well.

(hugs).


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I am having to "move" around a lot, so thought I would try to get caught up some. I hate to admit it, but I am crying!
> 
> Hip replacement, doctor bored a hold in the leg bone, inserted a titanium prothesis, then a titanium "cup". I have to be careful on hip angle since he wants the bone to grow back around the prothesis, no glue at all! So I will be housebound for 3-4 weeks. I have not been able to read much altho I had my kindle loaded, I am exhausted! Sorry deb, no extra energy for you today anyway. Hopefully I will get to read now that I am back home.
> Thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers.
> Doc didn't say no alcohol so I am ready SJC!


Oooooh, Dona... I am so sorry... do you have a pain pump? I had my ACL completely reconstructed a couple of years ago, and they used four strips of my hamstring to build me a new one... I had a pain pump for the first 36 hours... I certainly was grateful for it. I am praying for you Ms. Anju... we LOVE you. Please take care of yourself and don't be afraid to abuse your Dear DH these next few weeks... I am sure he owes you.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Dona, Lots of hugs and wishes for a speedy recovery!  So glad the surgery went well!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome back!!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Glad you're back home.  That will help with the healing process.  We'll continue to be thinking about you and wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Betsy - that's my male nurse!  How on earth did you get his picture


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Dona, good to see you again. I know it's tough, but you have to let yourself heal, or the pain will be with you forever.

Don't feel bad. We'll cry with you.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I was crying because of the wonderful folks here wishing me well   I am so fortunate to have friens like y'all  

Thanks Leslie for the bread crumbs heading to the KB.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I was crying because of the wonderful folks here wishing me well  I am so fortunate to have friens like y'all


My bad ... Okay ... Group Hug


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Betsy - that's my male nurse! How on earth did you get his picture


Being out here in San Diego, closer to you, I have my ways....LOL!

Be well, Dona!

Betsy


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

So glad that your home.

tessa


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I miss a couple of days (well maybe a week) because of my knitting olympics project and I missed this - So glad you are home and hope each day gets a little better -- do what the doctors and rehab people say

_****Soft Hugs coming your way****_


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

I have lovely pair of candles lit for you, Dona, tonight and every night. You are in our thoughts. ¡Que te mejores prontito!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Dona, Hope you are doing well today.  Thinking of you and sending GOOD thoughts!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thinking about you today, Dona.  
deb


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Dona, 

So glad to hear you're back at home and to see you're back on KB!  Wish you a speedy recovery, and hope your "nurse" and your Kindle make the process painless!

N


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Just got back in town, So glad to hear the surgery went well.  everyone is right, take your time, slow down,, even though its frustrating.  Time for a good long book, or lots of quick smutty ones...  Hope the recovery continues well.  Not the same without you here.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Dona, hope today is a better day for you.  
Missed you yesterday.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Dona, hope you are taking it easy.  Our thoughts are with you!


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Glad your surgery is over and you are home!  Take care of yourself and get well.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> Doc didn't say no alcohol so I am ready SJC!


So am I!!    
I feel your pain...take your time and go slow. Don't do anything that will impinge upon your recovery. Though, I could get into 4 weeks of ""housebound" right about now. It's been pouring buckets for 4 days straight...I am so sick of running errands and lugging groceries in the rain!! (Sorry I haven't posted sooner...the Olympics are killing me)
CHEERS!!


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Dona. Hope you get well soon.  We all miss your cute, informative, thought provoking posts.
jp


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Dona, sorry I missed this thread before, but please allow me to add my warm wishes to the stack of people who are thinking about you and wishing you the best. You must be doing something right to have so many people here who care about you. I'm very glad to hear the surgery went well, I hope you have a speedy recovery. Thanks for helping make Kindleboards so great!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Dona just checking in hoping things are going well --


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Dona, been worrying about you.  I'm sure you're just working on recovering, but you are missed.  
Hope to hear from you again soon.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Hope you are spending some quality rest time in bed and your DH/DN (Darling Nurse) is doing HIS job taking care of you!  Get better Miss Anju... we miss you!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Dona: I miss you. I hope you are feeling better and you are reading some good books.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww guess I missed something. Hope you are well, I will remember you in my prayers. 

Hugs from Norway


----------

